# Taken my first Clomid tablet, freaking out



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

I took my first ever clomid tablet this morning. I'm freaking out about side effects. 

I've had a very strange day today though. Within an hour of taking it I got a text of a baby scan from my friend announcing their first child. Devastated is an understatement. I've been crying most of the day. This news sent me over the edge and feel awful and knocked off balance enotionally.

This afternoon my heart has been racing, got a fuzzy headache (like one when you're hungry), I feel dizzy and was on the verge of a panic attack earlier (not had one since 2003). I feel like my chest is tight now. 

Is this normal and do I keep taking clomid if it's making me feel strange? I have suspected endo (not confirmed) and I'm taking lots of strong painkillers. Endo painkillers + emotional stuff + clomid = paranoia.

I don't feel myself but my husband says it's nothing.

Any advice would be great x


----------



## Musicwife (Nov 20, 2014)

Give it a bit of time, but if you're worried, ring the doctor. You might want to take them at night too so you sleep through the worst of the side effects. When I started taking them I felt dizzy (but that may have been because I also take metformin!) I always get headaches and horrible hot flushes, but I find taking the clomid at night means I sleep through the worst of it and when the headaches carry on into the morning a couple of paracetamol and a big glass of water help. I don't know what the mix with your painkillers would do - presumably your doctor would know about these before prescribing clomid and therefore thought it was safe?!

As for the emotional stuff, that's completely normal, just magnified by the clomid! I found myself sobbing at the most ridiculous things!

Try not to worry too much x


----------



## martinak (Nov 17, 2013)

Hiya

I had a very similar experience with my first round of Clomid, i felt very felt disjointed, dizzy and was even sent home from work (on day 4, id taken the first tablet on a friday) and ended up taking the week off as I just felt completely not right. Like MusicWife suggested take the tablets at night as the majority of the side effects will occur while you are asleep - although you may get hot sweats during the night ( i did this on my second round and I felt a lot better) and allow the tablets to do their work. 

Also i think knowing that these tablets do work helps. I am currently overdue at 40+ 3 weeks pregnant from my second round of Clomid. When we had our scan for the second round I was told I had a large cyst on one of my ovaries and was advised that that cycle was unsuccessful, I would also have to wait for the cyst to clear before taking more Clomid (which could take months)....turns out this cyst was the start of our baby boy so anything is possible   

take care Martina


----------



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks so much to you both for responding. I feel ok today but I'm going to take your advice and take my second tablet this evening. I guess it's the not knowing. I'm scared of the side effects and the possibility it will interfere with work. I've already had a lot of time off coz of endo. I will plod on as I've been through the ringer to try and get help with ovulating, the dr has given me them for a reason.

I'm drinking lots of water and going to try and not take the painkillers until I'm desperate. I'll try deal with the side effects as best I can. I guess they are making my body do something new it's not used to.

That's brilliant news and congratulations Martina!  It does help to know it works and I really can't wait for the day it will happen for us!!! 

Xx


----------



## Musicwife (Nov 20, 2014)

Huge congrats Martina! Out of interest, have you been scanned during each of your two cycles? I am nearing the end of round 5 and the only thing I've had done is a day 21 prog test on my first cycle! Since then, nothing. We were just told to go away and 'get on with it'! 

Neon_Star, good luck, keep going with it and I hope you feel better soon. Luckily I find that once I've stopped taking the tablets the side effects ease but beware those hot flushes, they just keep coming! Xx


----------



## martinak (Nov 17, 2013)

NeonStar, I think your completely right what your saying that you have taken something that your body naturally isnt used to and being told that there are side affects maybe makes them stand out a lot more for you. I think staying as relaxed as possible (although easier said than done) really helps too.

Thank you both for the congrats  It still seems very surreal to me. 

Musicwife I did get scanned for both cycles, i think this was only because i was first on 50mg and didnt come close to ovulating so for the second cycle they upped the dose and wanted to see how it went.

Good luck to you both!


----------



## Nicki_d987 (Jan 10, 2015)

Neon Star, don't worry too much, I felt like clomid turned me into a crazy lady!!! I had 8 unsuccessful cycles, consequently diagnosed "unexplained infertility" and every time I took it, I felt like someone else was taking over my mind and body, I hated it. Unfortunately, I only joined this forum and read the advice about taking it at night when we started our IVF journey, if I'd known that back at the beginning, then I would definitely have tried that!

good luck and if symptoms get too bad, phone your doc!x


----------



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for your advice everyone, I'm very grateful! 

I just wanted to say how wonderful it is to hear from people going through the same things / have experience. It makes a change not sitting in silence constantly googling and going mad with worry. I'm so happy I've found this site  

Xx


----------

